# PROOF: Arnaud knows all PLLs!!!



## Erik (Jun 17, 2009)

Arnaud learned how to do G's  at his cube meeting/marathon

Hereby I want to congratulate Arnaud for doing 2295 solves in a row! And welcome to the club of people who know all PLL's 

I hope the video with the messing around while driving will come soon, it's 500x more funny than this vid..


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 17, 2009)

Arnaud is one crazy guy for memorizing all that stupid sequences.  Another memorable moment in the history of cubing.


----------



## Erik (Jun 17, 2009)

sure thing, I think choosing 2295 to have a magical number was a bad idea.
He would have his own magical number otherwise! People would be talking in 20 years like: yah that's the AvG number. The other guy: 'AvG'? Yep the guy that changed cubing into making sure everyone would learn all PLL's! </lameness>


----------



## lotsofsocks (Jun 17, 2009)

nice ive been in the pll club for a month now lol. Trying to join the OLL club....Good job Arnaud!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 17, 2009)

How long did the 2295 solves take?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 17, 2009)

define "know"


----------



## Erik (Jun 17, 2009)

"know": to be able to recognize the PLL and execute it without help in one algorithm, not composed of two other algorithms.
(or something like that)


----------



## Kian (Jun 17, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> define "know"



elucidate "define"


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 17, 2009)

I see. Well, I'm not planning on knowing them ever. Oh well.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 17, 2009)

Kian said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > define "know"
> ...



call a spade a spade elucidate


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 17, 2009)

2295 ...
I don't think I've ever done 20 solves in a row.


----------



## coolmission (Jun 18, 2009)

That meeting was missing something. I can't remember what, though.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 18, 2009)

I love the way AVG says "g-perms! one night"


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice, I did 52 5x5 solves today and I'm tired as hell -- I can't imagine how AVG felt


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 18, 2009)

Arnaud is never tired. I think he is a machine! =)


----------



## blah (Jun 18, 2009)

Mind the language


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2009)

Erik said:


> "know": to be able to recognize the PLL and execute it without help in one algorithm, not composed of two other algorithms.
> (or something like that)


Very good definition. I know how to perform the G's because I understand how the movements go. I don't know the algorithm and my hands cannot perform it without my eyes (or mind) seeing how the pieces move



Erik said:


> sure thing, I think choosing 2295 to have a magical number was a bad idea.
> He would have his own magical number otherwise! People would be talking in 20 years like: yah that's the AvG number. The other guy: 'AvG'? Yep the guy that changed cubing into making sure everyone would learn all PLL's! </lameness>


You are right Erik. Lets correct that this weekend . Why not do 9001? I hope that when people compare me to Min Thai they will think of me as "that guy that did the last cube blindfolded" and of Min Thai as "that guy that did it faster than Arnaud...and everyone else"



coolmission said:


> That meeting was missing something. I can't remember what, though.


A van in a dark parking place?



Zaxef said:


> Nice, I did 52 5x5 solves today and I'm tired as hell -- I can't imagine how AVG felt


Arnaud felt excited about doing this, bored about CFOOP and annoyed that he only did 2295 and didn't get better at F2L/PLL. I have done 276 continuous 5x5x5 solves in the past to determine which of my 5x5x5's would become my competition cube (12+6+3+2 averages of 12)


Swoncen said:


> Arnaud is never tired. I think he is a machine! =)


Arnaud has been tired in the past. Especially after travelling through the USA where I did 10 hours of sleep in 10 days (2007) and 20 hours of sleep in 10 days (2008). It is true that I can go without sleep for about 3 days as long as I have something interesting to do.
But the reason that I can do this is because I have a restless mind (and lots of experience) which is quite opposite to being a machine


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 18, 2009)

Erik said:


> "know": to be able to recognize the PLL and execute it without help in one algorithm, not composed of two other algorithms.
> (or something like that)


how about the PLLS composed of two OLL algorythms?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 18, 2009)

Well I have been in the PLL club for 6 months but I still suck at G's and I used the G perms generated by Cube Explorer so they are not at all finger tricks friendly


----------



## coolmission (Jun 18, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > That meeting was missing something. I can't remember what, though.
> ...



Yes.... but also... me!  Wish I could've stopped by.

PS: I am a terribly arrogant b*st*rd


----------



## Carlos (Jun 18, 2009)

This is like Erik's revenge for Arnaud's filming of the 7.08 WR.


----------



## brunson (Jun 18, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > "know": to be able to recognize the PLL and execute it without help in one algorithm, not composed of two other algorithms.
> ...


Those are actually OLLs made of half a PLL.


----------



## Erik (Jun 18, 2009)

brunson said:


> Those are actually OLLs made of half a PLL.



Nice answer ^^

Next cube meeting a race to 2500 cubes?


----------



## luke1984 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd like to go to a cubemeeting sometime. There's no one in my direct environment even remotely interested in cubing. Some people are actually getting pretty tired of me talking about cubing... Well I'm getting tired of them not talking about cubing.


----------



## Erik (Jun 19, 2009)

So if you live in Barendrecht you probably live 20 times as close to Arnaud than I do... sooooo why weren't you there???


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 19, 2009)

Barendrecht is really close to rotterdam . If you want a cube meeting closer, I think the only way is to do it at your home


----------



## riffz (Jun 19, 2009)

Erik said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Those are actually OLLs made of half a PLL.
> ...



Of course, you'd be the one to recommend a *race*...


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 19, 2009)

riffz said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > brunson said:
> ...



I wonder who's fast enough to scramble for Erik. I think he can even do 5000 in a weekend. Arnaud had many breaks, he could have done 3000 easily!


----------



## luke1984 (Jun 19, 2009)

Erik said:


> So if you live in Barendrecht you probably live 20 times as close to Arnaud than I do... sooooo why weren't you there???



I actually read about it when it was already going on. Maybe I'll be there next time.



deadalnix said:


> Barendrecht is really close to rotterdam . If you want a cube meeting closer, I think the only way is to do it at your home



I'll think about that.


----------

